# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Not sure why this is

## joyful_cara557

I don't know if this is a problem caused by my anxiety or something else. But lately I've been more prone to angry outbursts. I've never really been a very angry person. Normally I'm happy and cheery, but for the past year(maybe a little less), I've been flipping out on my parents and my brother. I find myself blowing up over small things. For example, we walk together around the neighborhood, and when a car comes, my parents move behind me to walk so that they're out of the way. But for some reason it just makes me snap at them. And sometimes when I'm in the middle of watching a tv show I've already seen a million times or I'm making dinner in the kitchen and they get close to me or try to just make conversation, I end up yelling at them. It's been getting worse and worse, and I don't know what's causing it. I really need some help, because this is not who I am at all.

----------


## Otherside

Could be something else. Do you have depression as well? Only saying that because it's a common one to have as well as anxiety, and depression can cause people to become pretty angry at times.

----------


## joyful_cara557

I haven't been diagnosed with depression, and I don't think I have it? I haven't lost interest in daily activities and I don't have much trouble getting out of bed and going somewhere, except for when I didn't get a peaceful night's sleep. But the medicine I take for anxiety is also an anti-depressant, so wouldn't that be helping me even if I did have it? I don't know, maybe I do and no one has caught it yet, but I don't feel depressed.

----------


## Otherside

> I haven't been diagnosed with depression, and I don't think I have it? I haven't lost interest in daily activities and I don't have much trouble getting out of bed and going somewhere, except for when I didn't get a peaceful night's sleep. But the medicine I take for anxiety is also an anti-depressant, so wouldn't that be helping me even if I did have it? I don't know, maybe I do and no one has caught it yet, but I don't feel depressed.



What anti-depressant is it, and did this start after you started it? I remember when I first took one kind I was told by a doctor that it can cause irritation. It could well be a side effect of it if this did start after you started the anti-depressant. I'd go back to your doctor and tell him you're feeling irritable on it.

----------


## joyful_cara557

I take the generic version of Lexapro, but I've been on it for several years now. It could be the medicine I guess. Maybe the irritation is a really delayed reaction.

----------


## walsit

Anxiety can make you edgy. Have you been going though any stress recently?

----------


## CloudMaker

Sometimes it is good to b angry u can't always b nice or people walk all over you

----------

